# Progress pics ...FINALLY! (2009)



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow sorry guys it's been a longgggggg time since I've posted pics....camera broke a while back and we never bought a new one. Here is the bathroom:still need to add bathtub,toilet, and other furnishings















Leading into body bag hallway(still need to add body bags and paint distressing) Vinyl strips will be added to all doorways too.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

More pics! This is at the end of the body bag hall leading to the chop shop/kitchen.






























The fridge is full of paint cans and rubble now , but it will be full of body parts once put in the haunt.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Lastly this is what it looks like from the outside....















We had some problems with tarps..long story...I made a previous thread on it. Anyways the tarp is huge and we're going to cut the access off soon, it has done a lot of help and we couldn't have gotten any work done this week without it( rain,rain,rain) We added some supports and it's holding up well








Front yard is looking good also, but didn't have time to take pics....plus it's raining.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...KC!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Ooooohhhhh, bloody creepy, I'd say...nice job!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking good! Love your use blood- very grungy looking.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I ain't asking to use your bathroom. 

Looks great.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

More pics! Check our official website for our 2009 album.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great haunt, KC, that is cool that it was thought better than one that charged!!
too bad a few of little brats had to be jerks, I am glad you went to their parents!
all in all, a very nice haunt!!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic job Casey! You did a great job and your photos turned out great. (I especially love the electric chair pic!) I can't wait to see what you have going on for next year!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a great looking haunt KC! Love the electric chair guy but the kitchen/butcher shop is my favorite. Just plain gross and disgusting in a very good way. Sorry to hear about the couple of punks who disrespected your property, at least you won't have to deal with them next year. Great job.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

_Ready to pounce on his prey_


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

King this picture is classic! It definitely gives a creepy feel to the scene.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks to all! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool nice job KC!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Dham, this is wicked. So jealous you have solid walls. I love the butcher kitchen room AWESOME! Where did you get that mask that your little brother was wearing?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

RAWR said:


> Dham, this is wicked. So jealous you have solid walls. I love the butcher kitchen room AWESOME! Where did you get that mask that your little brother was wearing?


To all those reading. The mask Rawr asked about can be bought at the link below. The shipping took a while but no complaints to be had now. Fearscapes masks have proven to be key pieces in the four years of our event event.http://www.fearscapestudios.com/store2/store?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&vmcchk=1


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Might have been interesting to have kept the door to the fridge on, opening to the right,
having your brother peering over the door only slamming it shut to catch his prey.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Moon Dog said:


> Might have been interesting to have kept the door to the fridge on, opening to the right,
> having your brother peering over the door only slamming it shut to catch his prey.


That would make for a great pic. Most people take the doors off though for safety reasons. Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice setup ... well done!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice work on the display. It shows a lot of effort was put into it.

Keep us up to date.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That sepia-toned one has all the makings of a demented Hallmark card - "when you care enough to send the very best...body parts"


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

wow... that... is... amazing... i have no words other than that


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> That sepia-toned one has all the makings of a demented Hallmark card - "when you care enough to send the very best...body parts"


LOL! I looked at that picture and thought "What's for dinner? Aww man, leftovers again!"


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> LOL! I looked at that picture and thought "What's for dinner? Aww man, leftovers again!"


LOL...glad I'm not the only one that thought that.

Nice set up! For some reason, that arm in the toilet is really disturbing. :zombie: Which means it's great!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job K.C. the bloody walls look sooo cool! I love your set-up and that bathroom/toilette scene is totally wicked!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've said it once and I'll say it again... Great job Casey.
I'm very proud of you!
:jol:.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

So how did you make the "stone" walls on the front of your house? I think I know how I plan to do ours but I'd like to hear how other people have made walls for the front of their house, or exterior faux walls. We have a ranch and a fourth of the front is totally covered with an overgrown bush- so I'm going to leave it and not trim it back this year. But I have a lot to cover up to make it blend in with the rest of the yard. 

MW


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

It means a lot folks, thank you all!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

For MistressWitch and all those curious. Our walls were made using this tutorial:http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon/projects/Dungeon_Walls_Gallery/index.htm


----------

